# Game cam pic's What do you think....Graphic



## hunter63 (Jan 4, 2005)

Caution graphic 

Found this game cam pic.......but lost the site.....for credit...

Anyway..
This one said
"Deer with bloody antlers....but no visible wounds....maybe the winner in fight with a predator?

What do y'all think?


----------



## RonM (Jan 6, 2008)

He's definitely been in a fight and looks like he might have lost..


----------



## hunter63 (Jan 4, 2005)

Any one else?....


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

The fact there are "no visible wounds" doesn't mean much when it's likely the wounds are under all the blood.

I've seen sheep knock their horns loose and bleed profusely.


----------



## farmerDale (Jan 8, 2011)

IMO... The trees are green, the neck is not swollen, it is not a rutting deer. In my opinion, this is a pic taken long ago. The deer is shedding it's velvet. They bleed often when this happens. The antlers are quite red throughout, blood does not run uphill, and it even looks like there is lingering velvet here and there??? August - Sept pic is my take.


----------



## hunter63 (Jan 4, 2005)

Don't know what time of year the pic was taken....but the green trees is a good clue..
I believe velvet coming off is the correct answer....velvet in really bloody.

Had to move a dead buck out of a road a few years ago...that was in velvet.
Grabbed the antler, and my hand squished thru the coating to the anter....was really messy and bloody.

As far as the red antlers...when they rub the velvet off....does cover the horns with blood.
Looks like all the "bloody stuff" hanging down is shredded velvet. 

As a reason wasn't given all you see is the pretty gruesome pic.......When is a natural process.


----------



## farmrbrown (Jun 25, 2012)

Yep, shedding velvet is the right guess.
I found the site/pics.

https://imgur.com/Fmf4qoW


https://www.reddit.com/r/***/commen...er_knew_they_bled_so/?st=jaakq7bf&sh=501162aa


----------



## Oregon1986 (Apr 25, 2017)

Wow who knew shedding velvet was such a bloody process


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

I agree shedding velvet. Shedding isn't always so bloody either. I would bet a strip was hanging down around his eye and he decided to finish the job quickly anbd used a bush to help.

 Al


----------



## hunter63 (Jan 4, 2005)

alleyyooper said:


> I agree shedding velvet. Shedding isn't always so bloody either. I would bet a strip was hanging down around his eye and he decided to finish the job quickly anbd used a bush to help.
> 
> Al


They do "rub" the brush and trees to get it off....and can really tear up the tree's bark.

Sill looking for the site I found it on...that included the narrative, but the reference was from the 
https://imgur.com/Fmf4qoW
Pic'

Still a good example how w pic out of context and no explanation can be interpreted in many ways.


----------



## Oxankle (Jun 20, 2003)

You guys beat me to it---shedding velvet, but I think this one is unusually bloody. He may have scraped too close to the skull and got a little cut.


----------

